# CDK: risentimento muscolare. Salta Milan Chelsea.



## admin (10 Ottobre 2022)

Come riportato da calcimoercato.com CDK ha accusato un risentimento muscolare. Niente rifinitura. Salterà Milan - Chelsea.


----------



## Nomaduk (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com CDK ha accusato un risentimento muscolare. Niente rifinitura. Salterà Milan - Chelsea.



Mah. Ora inizia con gli infortuni?


----------



## Alkampfer (10 Ottobre 2022)

io ripartirei dalla formazione di partenza con la juve, con rebic al posto di girù nel primo tempo.


----------



## Mauricio (10 Ottobre 2022)

Ah ecco mi stavo preoccupando che non saltasse fuori qualche assenza per domani


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com CDK ha accusato un risentimento muscolare. Niente rifinitura. Salterà Milan - Chelsea.


Non ho veramente parole. Altro guaio muscolare, starà fuori come messias poco meno di un mese.
In champions siamo ancora più corti dato che adli e vranckx non sono in lista, in campionato spazio al francese in alternanza a brahim dato che cdk non penso sia disponibile in 5 giorni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Ottobre 2022)

Bah.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com CDK ha accusato un risentimento muscolare. Niente rifinitura. Salterà Milan - Chelsea.



Altro infortunio muscolare. La gestione atletica della rosa é fantastica. Siamo l'unica squadra con questa serie d'infortuni, come lo eravamo anche nella stagione precedente.


Rientri: Zero.
Infortunati: 1
E mancano ancora oltre 24 ore alla partita.


----------



## marktom87 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Vabbè per quanto ha inciso fino ad ora secondo me neanche giocava con il Chelsea e con il Verona può anche nn servire


----------



## Dexter (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com CDK ha accusato un risentimento muscolare. Niente rifinitura. Salterà Milan - Chelsea.


Per integrarsi al meglio ha deciso di spaccarsi, ci sta.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com CDK ha accusato un risentimento muscolare. Niente rifinitura. Salterà Milan - Chelsea.


primo acciacco muscolare in carriera


----------



## Igniorante (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com CDK ha accusato un risentimento muscolare. Niente rifinitura. Salterà Milan - Chelsea.



Diaz col Chelsea lo vedo male, ma se è per questo anche il belga ha giocato tutt'altro che bene.
Purtroppo tra trq e ala dx i nomi sono obbligati.


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com CDK ha accusato un risentimento muscolare. Niente rifinitura. Salterà Milan - Chelsea.


E' una perdita importante, spero sia facilmente risolvibile. 

Con gli inglesi sarebbe servita la sua fisicità. Ho paura che Diaz, in mezzo ad assaltatori fisici e di gamba, possa sparire velocemente dal match. Non sarebbe la prima volta. 

Mai come in questo specifico caso le presenze in campo di Pobega e Rebic sono essenziali per riequilibrare i punti di forza avversari.


----------



## bmb (10 Ottobre 2022)

E' un risentimento, l'importante è che ci sia domenica.


----------



## bmb (10 Ottobre 2022)

Serviva la sua fisicità col Chelsea, Diaz se lo mettono in tasca.

Ma tanto qui dentro è stato già retrocesso al livello di Tatarusanu, Ballo Tourè e Krunic.


----------



## Giofa (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com CDK ha accusato un risentimento muscolare. Niente rifinitura. Salterà Milan - Chelsea.


Che sia un infortunio diplomatico per togliergli un po' di pressione?


----------



## Solo (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com CDK ha accusato un risentimento muscolare. Niente rifinitura. Salterà Milan - Chelsea.


Anche qua sarà sfiga.....

Mica colpa dei macellai nello staff di Pioli............


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com CDK ha accusato un risentimento muscolare. Niente rifinitura. Salterà Milan - Chelsea.


Qualche volta mi piacerebbe vedere rebic, leao e origi assieme.
Povera difesa avversaria...
Tre tori.


----------



## Marilson (10 Ottobre 2022)

e quindi? Non si puo' parlare del nulla, ovvero di cio' che non esiste.


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Qualche volta mi piacerebbe vedere rebic, leao e origi assieme.
> Povera difesa avversaria...
> Tre tori.


Metterla sulla fisicità non è roba nostra, tanto meno contro il Chelsea. Si può provare nei finali di partita quando la stanchezza fa perdere lucidità, ma il piano partita dev’essere quello di puntare sulle nostre qualità migliori. Il problema è che in Europa non siamo mai riusciti a esprimerle, neanche contro avversari magari forti ma non corazzate inaffondabili.
Per me rimane un mistero la nostra mollezza in Europa. Parlo proprio di atteggiamento. Boh.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Altro infortunio muscolare. *La gestione atletica della rosa é fantastica*. Siamo l'unica squadra con questa serie d'infortuni, come lo eravamo anche nella stagione precedente.
> 
> 
> Rientri: Zero.
> ...



Ricordo che anche nella passata stagione si giustificò il tutto con :"ma anche le altre squadre hanno infortuni..."


----------



## Kaw (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com CDK ha accusato un risentimento muscolare. Niente rifinitura. Salterà Milan - Chelsea.


Già era in difficoltà, se poi perde anche la condizione è finita.

Speriamo sia roba di qualche settimana...


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Metterla sulla fisicità non è roba nostra, tanto meno contro il Chelsea. Si può provare nei finali di partita quando la stanchezza fa perdere lucidità, ma il piano partita dev’essere quello di puntare sulle nostre qualità migliori. Il problema è che in Europa non siamo mai riusciti a esprimerle, neanche contro avversari magari forti ma non corazzate inaffondabili.
> Per me rimane un mistero la nostra mollezza in Europa. Parlo proprio di atteggiamento. Boh.


In Europa la nostra fisicità/corsa è assolutamente nella media mentre la tecnica è sotto la media delle big.
Mistero risolto, a modesto mio parere, ovviamente.

Comunque stiamo pagando un conto salatissimo al calcio inglese, anche questo andrebbe ribadito.
Ne usciamo con le ossa rotte al cospetto del miglior calcio d'europa.
Purtroppo non becchiamo mai altre squadre...


----------



## Kayl (10 Ottobre 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Già era in difficoltà, se poi perde anche la condizione è finita.
> 
> Speriamo sia roba di qualche settimana...


Hanno detto che dovrebbe recuperare già per Verona. E così sarebbe ottimo perché adesso abbiamo la possibilità di fare filotto e con le difese di medio-bassa classifica si può sbloccare.


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ricordo che anche nella passata stagione si giustificò il tutto con :"ma anche le altre squadre hanno infortuni..."


Ma infatti, numeri alla mano, è stato così. Dopo l’Inter siam stati quelli con meno infortuni muscolari tra le prime della classifica.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, numeri alla mano, è stato così. Dopo l’Inter siam stati quelli con meno infortuni muscolari tra le prime della classifica.



Ci siamo ripresi nella seconda metà del campionato, perchè nella prima pareva un bollettino di guerra


----------



## sunburn (10 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In Europa la nostra fisicità/corsa è assolutamente nella media mentre la tecnica è sotto la media delle big.
> Mistero risolto, a modesto mio parere, ovviamente.


Non mi hai convinto… 
È vero quel che dici, però spesso si vedono squadre molto più scarse di noi mostrare buone cose contro squadre molto più forti. Noi mai, ma proprio mai. 
Io ho sempre l’impressione che scendiamo in campo senza quella convinzione che servirebbe. Poi magari perdi lo stesso, però almeno ci provi. Noi siamo stati quasi sempre piatti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Già era in difficoltà, se poi perde anche la condizione è finita.
> 
> Speriamo sia roba di qualche settimana...


la condizione non ce l'ha quindi difficile che la perda.
cioè spero che non la abbia perchè se ora è in condizione allora ha sbagliato sport...

purtroppo arriva con le assenze di salame e messias quindi a destra siamo messi malissimo, ma da un altro punto di vista toglie a pioli la pulce di tornare col 3/4ista quindi non è poi così male come infortunio.
il problema è che manca un cambio adesso.

se pioli è furbo prova dest nel 2o tempo al posto di diaz, gli altri cambi devono essere rebic e origi.
poii abbiamo uno tra pobega e krunic.

siamo contatissimi.


----------



## marktom87 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Tata
Kalulu gabbia tomori theo
Bennacer Pobega tonali 
Leao rebic origi 
Io questa farei


----------



## UDG (10 Ottobre 2022)

Scusa per non farlo giocare


----------



## bmb (10 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Hanno detto che dovrebbe recuperare già per Verona. E così sarebbe ottimo perché adesso abbiamo la possibilità di fare filotto e con le difese di medio-bassa classifica si può sbloccare.


Sicuro? Abbiamo il peggiore staff del mondo, per non parlare della dirigenza. Probabilmente non lo vedremo più con la nostra maglia e lo perderemo a zero tra 5 anni.


----------



## mil77 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Altro infortunio muscolare. La gestione atletica della rosa é fantastica. Siamo l'unica squadra con questa serie d'infortuni, come lo eravamo anche nella stagione precedente.
> 
> 
> Rientri: Zero.
> ...


L'unica squadra anche no, tipo Roma e juve. Poi lo sappiamo già, non è questione di preparazione atletica, è questione che noi giochiamo sempre a mille ed al massimo delle possibilità dei giocatori ed è ovvio avere più infortunati.


----------



## danjr (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com CDK ha accusato un risentimento muscolare. Niente rifinitura. Salterà Milan - Chelsea.


Va bene così… spiace dirlo ma almeno potremo vedere adli (in campionato)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Va bene così… spiace dirlo ma almeno potremo vedere adli (in campionato)



Non ne sarei così sicuro


----------



## unbreakable (10 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calcimoercato.com CDK ha accusato un risentimento muscolare. Niente rifinitura. Salterà Milan - Chelsea.


Che problema c'è tanto abbiamo la leggenda di anfield che ci garantisce gol a grappoli ..

Dispiace speriamo si riprenda..ma ci vorrà molta pazienza con il ragazzo..comunque pioli e maldini ci puntano a occhi chiusi..speriamo faccia come leao e tonali


----------



## Daniele87 (10 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Abbiamo il peggiore staff del mondo, per non parlare della dirigenza. Probabilmente non lo vedremo più con la nostra maglia e lo perderemo a zero tra 5 anni.


Hai dimenticato il somaro in panchina Piollo che non schiera le formazioni suggerite dagli utenti di Milanworld.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Ottobre 2022)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Hai dimenticato il somaro in panchina Piollo che non schiera le formazioni suggerite dagli utenti di Milanworld.



DS, allenatori, economi/commercialisti...

Diversificare è importante di questi tempi, e a noi piace essere inclusivi


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Ottobre 2022)

Ora che potevano metterlo a destra e svoltare la stagione… mannaggia!
Quando rientra c è Messias e torniamo al 4231 super offensivo e addio alla ritrovata solidità.


----------



## King of the North (10 Ottobre 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Vabbè per quanto ha inciso fino ad ora secondo me neanche giocava con il Chelsea e con il Verona può anche nn servire


Questo è certo, credo proprio che Pioli riproporrà la stessa formazione vista con la Juve. L’unica differenza potrebbe essere Ante al posto di Oliviero


----------

